# Gracelynn's first overnight



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Gracie's new mom just picked her up for their first overnight. I hope she does well. This gorgeous, sweet little girl is so sensitive. I don't want her to go through shock again and stop eating. We have had several visits and playdates and the last one she didn't howl for me like she did in the beginning. :chili: Please keep fingers and paws crossed. Her mommy bought her a new bed and she rolled around and rubbed her face on it, so good sign! :thumbsup:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: Vibes that it goes well and that they fall in love with each other! :smootch: Keep us posted!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Hope it all works out.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh Gigi, this is like a dad staying up half the night waiting for his little girl to come home from her first date!:HistericalSmiley:
All good wishes for our little Gracie! Let us know how it works out!:wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I hope she's enjoying her first nite in her new home, paws crossed.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Thinking positive thoughts for Gracelynn's sleepover!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Let's hope for the best! She will know and feel if it is the right place for her. Keep us posted.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

She did great! Ate like a champ, slept like an angel, and nary a mistake. Yippeee! Last hurdle is the teeth cleaning/brushing. She must learn to tolerate it, she is getting better. It took two of us initially. Monday she has her final check up and rabies vaccine, T-free of course, then she is cleared and should be in her new home permanently by the end of next week. SO happy! I'll post pics soon!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

aww that's great. I'm so happy for her. Her new mom must be so proud and waking up with a big smile now that Gracie's home with her.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Let us know when she is re-homed GiGi---she will be foremost in our thoughts & prayers. Bless this new person who will tenderly care for our special girl. Your heart will sing when you know she is well placed. And bless you too!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Wonderful Gigi and hope it all continues to go well. Thanks once again for taking a broken pup and making it whole and happy. Your the best, Edie


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

This is such a great story. Brings tears of joy to my eyes and happiness to my heart.


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

*We need an update on Gracie?*

How is Gracie? Has she found her much deserved Furrever Home?


----------

